
Lunar crash may have seeded indestructible ‘water bears’ on the moon - thrusong
https://globalnews.ca/news/5730770/tardigrades-on-moon/
======
jiveturkey
Don't like the title (which is direct from TFA) as well as the beginning of
the article. It implies that it's the crash per se which caused the dispersal.
Whereas, the mission was to intentionally take these and leave them on the
moon.

------
kristianp
I for one, welcome our new indestructible masters.

